# Check out this pen everybody.



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

This is an acrylic vertex pen i turned. @Kevin

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 13 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

That's hilarious


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> That's hilarious


What? You think my pen is funny. Come on guys.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 6, 2015)

Fool me once...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Fool me once...


You don't like the pen either ?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony, your display blocks don't match that stove, you need to send them to me since I know they'll match mine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 6, 2015)

One thing tony lives to do is dance in the rain. Always dancing in the rain!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 6, 2015)

What pen, I don't see no stinkeen pen! 
Nice...no no... reallll nass!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Tony, I'll give you $20 for the pen (and the two ugly pieces of wood in the back).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Hey Tony, I'll give you $20 for the pen (and the two ugly pieces of wood in the back).


I'll think long and hard on it


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

The pen is definitely dwarfed by its surroundings lol .


----------



## EricJS (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony, that's an excellent optical illusion. However, I found the pen in less than 15 minutes.

Seriously though, very nice pen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> The pen is definitely dwarfed by its surroundings lol .


I'm sorry I didn't realize what I set the pen on. I forgot all about those pieces back there. They have been there for so long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'll think long and hard on it



Don't think about it for to long...it'll make you lose your hair.....

Oops...nevermind...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 73234


I thought you would like that pen kevin


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I thought you would like that pen kevin



My wife says it's very pretty. She also commented that y'all have a really smart stove, because it can display the IQ of the person standing in front of it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My wife says it's very pretty. She also commented that y'all have a really smart stove, because it can display the IQ of the person standing in front of it.


Ha guess your eye sight just started working again. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ha guess your eye sight just started working again. Lol



My wife sees very well. She just said "Paxton is a cute kid. Who's the daddy?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2015)

Missed the pen Tony. I didn't know Maytag made ranges and ovens. I thought they were dishwashers, washers and dryers people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My wife sees very well. She just said "Paxton is a cute kid. Who's the daddy?"


He must look like his daddy because he doesn't look like me or his momma.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

I wanted everybody to see the pen. What's wrong with yall


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is another pen I turned

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

@Tclem your oven timer looks like it had 2 minutes left...what were you cooking? Oh wait, I was suppose to look at the wood blanks! Nice knife holder you turned as well btw


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

fredito said:


> @Tclem your oven timer looks like it had 2 minutes left...what were you cooking? Oh wait, I was suppose to look at the wood blanks! Nice knife holder you turned as well btw


What wood blanks? It's the pen I'm showing off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

Yummy !!!! Love cornbread n honey !!!!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Yummy !!!! Love cornbread n honey !!!!


Exactly. Just some dried out cornbread.


----------



## SENC (Mar 7, 2015)

Beautiful pens, Tony! Show us some more!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> Beautiful pens, Tony! Show us some more!


Hoping to next week. Hmmmm


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2015)

Stealth gloat

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 7, 2015)

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Emoticon/HaHaHa-1.gif

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> This is an acrylic vertex pen i turned. @Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Jschrum


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2015)

The pens are okay Tony, but your display stands are out of this world!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

